# Lire les actualités hors ligne sur ipad



## Mickeylol (20 Mai 2015)

Bonjour à tous, je cherche une appli ipad qui permettrait de lire les actualités hors ligne. J'ai essayé Google actualités, j'aime beaucoup le système de téléchargement hors ligne de sources, malheureusement l'appli est instable et plante, et j'ai souvent des actualités qui ne se téléchargent pas alors que l'appli me dit que c'est OK

Je précise que je ne cherche pas d'abonnement payant a des quotidiens type le Monde, juste une appli capable de récupérer des sources d'actu et les enregistrer hors ligne

Voilà merci pour vos suggestions


----------



## Larme (20 Mai 2015)

http://www.igen.fr/test/logiciels/l...atif-d-instapaper-readability-et-pocket-88182 ?


----------



## Mickeylol (20 Mai 2015)

Merci , mais jai limpression quon ne peut pas sauvegarder un ensemble darticles ou tius les articles dune source par exemple, cest plutot pour sauvegarder des articles unitairement non ?


----------



## thierry_b (7 Janvier 2016)

Mickeylol a dit:


> Merci , mais jai limpression quon ne peut pas sauvegarder un ensemble darticles ou tius les articles dune source par exemple, cest plutot pour sauvegarder des articles unitairement non ?



J'avais aussi eu cette impression là malheureusement, donc si tu veux le faire vite fait en quelques secondes avant de rentrer dans le métro, c'est mort .


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (8 Janvier 2016)

En gros tu cherches une appli qui enregistre tous le web en 2s, de façon gratuite et si possible rapide? Bon courage pour ta recherche...


----------



## thierry_b (8 Janvier 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> En gros tu cherches une appli qui enregistre tous le web en 2s, de façon gratuite et si possible rapide? Bon courage pour ta recherche...



Il parlait juste des actualités en fait, pas spécialement tout le web, mais comme on l'a vu sur ce thread (ici), aucune application hormis La Presse, qui est canadienne le fait.


----------

